# Why didn't it work?



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Peter

I wonder if you might be able to explain or give me some guidance as to why my 2 blastocyst transfer didn't work. I had very good grade blasts transfered last Saturday (12th) and was due to test this morning. Unfortunately I got 2 negatives.

I really can't quite grasp that it hasn't worked.  I don't understand why, when the odds we're so for us.  We are the first couple at our clinic that we're being treated, that actually don't have fertility problems.  We're only using the aid of fertility due to DH being on a medication that doesn't approve of conception while taking it, too dangerous.  Our precious daughter Ella-Rose (15 months) was conceived naturally, so the clinic said our chances we're very good.  I even produced a high amount of blasts (7) which I understand is great.  Obviously there's a problem with the embies being implanted.  Just goes to show that making a baby is a sher miracle. 

How can everything go so well and then the last stage doesn't work. I have to date carried 2 pregnancies, I had a termination 9 years ago.

Do you know of any reason at all why it wouldn't of worked, or is it sher bad luck.

Don't get me wrong I'm really truly happy for the other girls on the site that are pregnant but how comes it works for them and they have fertility problems and we don't.

I really hope you can give us some guidance.

Also what is the success rate of thawing our 5 blastocysts. Would they be able to re-grow to blastocysts or do we do a 3 day transfer with them. Also how quick can you try again once my AF has arrived. Can I go again or do I need to give me body a rest, if so how long for.

You've been a complete rock to me and I thank you for your time and support.

Thanks alot

Ali.x


----------



## Trishs1970 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Ali,

So sorry to hear of your bad luck. I understand exactly how you feel as we had our first cycle in May, also getting excellent results initially. We had 11 embies, out of which we got 6 to blastocyst stage, 2 of which were extended so these were the ones chosen for tx on day 5. Unfortunately we too were unsuccessful despite the fact that both our consultant and embryologist had been certain it would work, due to the quality of our blastos.

I too found it very difficult to understand, as I have no fertility issues, and have 2 children from my first marriage. I thought that if we got to blastocyst stage it was practically a sure thing, but sadly not.

Our clinic could not shed any light on our failed cycle, as they had also been sure it would be successful. However, I have read recently that research suggests a link between excessively high oestrogen levels (common when using stimulation drugs) and non-implantation of embryos. Luckily, if this is the case, you have chosen to freeze, which we regretably didn't, so you have a very good chance with your frosties, as you won't require any drugs when you use them and therefore will eliminate any chance of your hormone levels being affected before transfer. (I must stress that this info is only something I have read, and hasn't come from my doctor, so please don't take it as a proven fact). Also we were told that approximately 20% of natural pregnancies do not implant, but that the woman is usually unaware of having conceived in the first place as her af arrives as usual or a day or two late.

Finally, you will need to check with your clinic reference the time between treatments, but most including mine seem to require at least one normal cycle in between. We tested on 22/5 for our last "go" and started our drug therapy for the 2nd attempt on 18/7.

I'm sure Peter will reply soon, but in the meantime hope this helps a little.

Good luck with the future

Trish x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Happytoddy said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I wonder if you might be able to explain or give me some guidance as to why my 2 blastocyst transfer didn't work. I had very good grade blasts transfered last Saturday (12th) and was due to test this morning. Unfortunately I got 2 negatives.
> 
> ...


----------

